# Modifier Help



## CHRISTIE THOMAS (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a patient who had a partial colectomy 44204 and excision of rectal tumor 45170 who returned to the OR for a porta cath 36561 within the global period. I would like to know what modifier to place on the 36561. Would 78 be appropriate because of the related diagnosis or 58 as it is for therapy following the origional surgery?

Thanks,
Christie Thomas-CPC


----------



## jifnif (Mar 12, 2008)

I believe 78 is for out of the global period and would be where the patient came back unexpectedly.  I say 58 as part of the post-op.


----------



## mmelcam (Mar 12, 2008)

I would use modifier 79. Placing the porta cath is so you can treat the disease and is unrelated to the previous procedure.


----------



## acbarnes (Mar 17, 2008)

I too would use modifier 79 b/c you are placing port for chemotherapy, a new/seperate diagnosis.


----------



## cmartin (Mar 18, 2008)

Another vote for 79 - the dxs may be similar but this surgical procedure is unrelated to the prior ones.
C.Martin CPC GEN-SG


----------



## codegirl0422 (Mar 23, 2008)

I would use modifier 79 also.


----------



## mmelcam (Mar 24, 2008)

I also would use 79


----------

